# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Binnen's Workbook

## binnen

So, Here's my workbook  :smiley: 

*Reality Checks:*
Nose pinch
Clock check
Finger reality check

*Dream Signs:*
got none yet

*Short-Term Goals:*
Fully vivid lucid dream
-
-

*Long-Term Goals:*
Transformation
Master Telekinesis
-

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
Very bad, normally only remember some fragments upon waking up

*Current Technique:*
FILD/DILD

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey binnen, welcome to the intro class! I see you've already had 2 lucids, nice! How did you get them, and what did you do in them? 

Great to meet you  ::D:  

Cheers!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class, binnen!  ::happy::  Nice start on the workbook.

Interesting that you use FILD, I don't see it as often as other induction techniques. Echoing paigey's question, is that how you induced your lucid? Besides the one in your DJ that is, because I see that one was a DILD.

----------

